# Humour in opera



## Elvira0518 (Mar 1, 2021)

It could be anything, from Cats Duet (Rossini) to an opera singer performing an aria in an unusual key. 
Like I recently saw a countertenor performing a duet for both male and female singer.
It could be just an itentionally or unintentionally funny stage production. Or the way it is sung, or it could be cool concert performance, etc. Doesn't have to be outright comic(but that's appreciated, too), but anything that makes you smile. Video links are appreciated, but it doesn't have to be one.

Funny librettos, and opera jokes, and opera singers singing non operatic songs in funny manner are also welcome. Anything that has something to do with opera and humour.

P.S. I searched the forum and found these treads: 
https://www.talkclassical.com/48538-opera-jokes-thread.html (opera jokes)
https://www.talkclassical.com/47908-classical-humor-3.html (true stories)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Beergut Nilsson
Maria's callouses
Monsterfat Caballe
Magda Oli-ver-are-you?

King Philippe's aria "Aunt Jemima Mo"
Ariadne Obnoxious


----------



## Elvira0518 (Mar 1, 2021)

One of the operas I like is Cimarosa's Maestro di Capella:




Cimarosa's music in general sounds pretty merry to me

This one isn't so overtly funny, but pretty heartwarming and makes me smile every time I watch it:





This one is supposed to be entertaining, not that funny, but quite interesting to watch:





This one is probably one of the most upbeat bass rage arias ever. It's not about the guy, I really enjoy both his singing and acting performance. It's about piano accompaniment, so upbeat and cheerful. I like rage arias in general and this particular one, and this one is probably my favourite rendition of this aria:





This one is pretty cool, too:





And there also countless funny stories about animals on the stage, I'm pretty sure some were mentioned here.


----------



## Elvira0518 (Mar 1, 2021)

"Dragostea din Tei" by O-Zone sung by opera singers:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tom and Jerry Carmen Get It! 1962

:angel:


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

There is a book on my shelf called Great Operatic Disasters. 

Worth a chuckle.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A 1953 comedy sketch by Anna Russell, about Wagner's Ring. It's probably been posted before, but worth a refresher.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

JTS said:


> There is a book on my shelf called Great Operatic Disasters.
> 
> Worth a chuckle.


I am reading Mordden's Opera Anecdotes and highly recommend it.
Also Mawrdew Czgowchwz (pronounced Mardu Gorgeous) which is a winner of a book and very funny.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The "Hoffnung Music Festivals" were a series of humorous classcial music festivals, held in the Royal Festival Hall in 1956, 1958 and 1961, created by the cartoonist and amateur tube player, Gerard Hoffnung. _Let's Fake an Opera_ was the finale of the 1958 event. We're all far too serious to do anything like this anymore.


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

As I believe Beecham remarked when a horse relieved itself on stage during a rehearsal, “Not just an artist, a critic too!”


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Of course there was Beverly Sills with the Muppets in Pigolletto


----------

